#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Statics της Multisoft  14  ευρωκώδικες - δυναμική ανάλυση -μεταλλικά 2.000¤

## panaseva

Πωλείται το στατικό πρόγραμμα Statics14 τελευταία έκδοση με ενημέρωση που περιέχει ευρωκώδικες, δυναμική ανάλυση και Μεταλλικά. 
Βρίσκομαι Σαουδική Αραβία οπότε επικοινωνία μπορεί να γίνει με *email* ή *skype*.
panaseva@htomail.com 
Τιμή *2.000¤*.

Πωλείται λόγο μη χρησιμότητας του λόγο εργασίας στο εξωτερικό πλέον.

----------

